

Tailgate: Ad banners as interactive flash apps; purchase w/o clickthrough - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/12/tailgate-fully-transactional-web-20-banners/

======
danielha
I might see this working if they push time sensitive deals that forces the ad
viewer to purchase through the banner or lose out on a price break.

It would also have to be on products relatively ordinary and inexpensive.
Otherwise, it wouldn't make sense to purchase on the spot.

------
mm
I'm skeptical that the casual shopper would buy directly from a remote banner
without clicking through and checking if the online store is legit,

~~~
migpwr
I agree with you, I think the only way that they might be able to get someone
to buy through a banner would be if there was some direct tie to the to the
page. The page content would have to say something like "you can buy the item
we reviewed through this banner, the vendor is reliable".

I think it's still a bit of a stretch...

------
migpwr
I read through the techcrunch comments and there were some valid points
made... one that stuck out to me was one where a guy said he'd sign up for
something but wouldnt buy anything.

I share that same feeling... I'd sign up for something but I wouldn't buy
anything through it.

